# Wie viel Fisch darf ich noch reinsetzen??



## TimD1993 (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo an alle Fischliebhaber,

Ich wollt fragen wie viele oder ob ich noch Fische in mein Teich setzen kann....

Also...mein Teich hat ein Volumen von 15.000Liter, ich hab eine Filteranlage mit einer 11 Watt UV Lampe (10.000 l/h) und eine Sauerstoffpumpe.

Mein derzeitiger Fischbesagt besteht aus einem __ Sterlet(ca.50cm), 2 Saiblinge( beide ca. 40cm)
und 6 Goldrotfedern(zwischen 10-14cm). Außerdem noch ein paar __ Moderlieschen die sich wie hulle vermehren aber dafür sind ja die Saiblinge da;-)

Jetzt wollt ich noch 2-3 __ Silberkarpfen und vllt noch ein Sterlet??Was sagt ihr dazu??


----------



## newbee (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Fisch darf ich noch reinsetzen??*



TimD1993 schrieb:


> und vllt noch ein Sterlet??Was sagt ihr dazu??


 dein Teich ist für Störe viel zu klein.

Interessant wäre noch was Du an Technik hast, denn mit der Aussage ich habe eine Filteranlage kann keiner was anfangen.

Bilder wären auch ned schlecht


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Fisch darf ich noch reinsetzen??*

Hi,

bloß keine weitern für den Teich viel zu großen Fische einsetzten:shock. __ Silberkarpfen werden über 1m lang und 50kg schwer, und sie sind __ Planktonfresser - hauptsächlich Schwebealgen und Kleinkrebse wie Wasserflöhe, den wird das Futter im Teich schnell ausgehen. Da recht warmes Wasser benötigen überstehen sie den Winter hier auch nur in mehreren m tiefen Gewässern oder beheizten Teichen. Der Teich ist schon für den jetzigen __ Sterlet viel zu klein

MfG Frank


----------



## TimD1993 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Fisch darf ich noch reinsetzen??*

Na was soll ioch dir noch dazu schreiben außer das sie 10.000 Liter in der Stunde durchhaut und eine 11 Watt UV Lampe drin ist^^ach und sie is rund und die Sauerstoffpumpe is halt ne Sauerstoffpumpe


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Fisch darf ich noch reinsetzen??*

Hi,

noch mal ne andere Frage. Haben die Saiblinge den Winter über überhaupt noch ein __ Moderlieschen übriggelassen (für ein 40cm Exemplar sind selbst gigantische 12cm Moderlieschen ein Snack. Wie lange leben die schon im Teich (bzw. haben die darin schon einen richtig heißen Sommer durchgemacht)

MfG Frank


----------



## TimD1993 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Fisch darf ich noch reinsetzen??*

Ja sind noch genug __ Moderlieschen da....aber sind schon deutlich geringer geworden, aber wenn es noch nicht kla genug war dann nochmal: die Moderlieschen solln weg!! Und JA! haben sie!! Aber wann hatten wir das letzte mal einen richtig warmen Sommer außa 3, 4 Wochen??


----------



## TimD1993 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Fisch darf ich noch reinsetzen??*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bloß keine weitern für den Teich viel zu großen Fische einsetzten:shock. __ Silberkarpfen werden über 1m lang und 50kg schwer, und sie sind __ Planktonfresser - hauptsächlich Schwebealgen und Kleinkrebse wie Wasserflöhe, den wird das Futter im Teich schnell ausgehen. Da recht warmes Wasser benötigen überstehen sie den Winter hier auch nur in mehreren m tiefen Gewässern oder beheizten Teichen. Der Teich ist schon für den jetzigen __ Sterlet viel zu klein
> 
> MfG Frank



Mir wurde im "Fachhandel" gesagt ein 8000 Liter teich reicht sogar aus...


----------



## Armatus (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Fisch darf ich noch reinsetzen??*

Hallo,

dem Fachhandel darf man nicht glauben! Die wollen nur verkaufen nicht beraten :evil

Bis das mal alle kapieren...

lg dani


----------



## Findling (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Fisch darf ich noch reinsetzen??*



> Mir wurde im "Fachhandel" gesagt ein 8000 Liter teich reicht sogar aus...



Die Betonung liegt hier wohl eher auf "Handel" denn auf "Fach"! Könntest du dir evtl. vorstellen dass die dir alles mögliche erzählen, wenn es ihren Verkaufszahlen nützt.... 

Gruß
Manfred

Dani war schneller....


----------



## TimD1993 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Fisch darf ich noch reinsetzen??*



Findling schrieb:


> Die Betonung liegt hier wohl eher auf "Handel" denn auf "Fach"! Könntest du dir evtl. vorstellen dass die dir alles mögliche erzählen, wenn es ihren Verkaufszahlen nützt....
> 
> Gruß
> Manfred
> ...



ja soll ich ihn jetzt umsiedeln oda kann ich ihn drinlassen mein onkel hat ein 120.000 Liter Teich.


----------



## Findling (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Fisch darf ich noch reinsetzen??*



> ja soll ich ihn jetzt umsiedeln oda kann ich ihn drinlassen mein onkel hat ein 120.000 Liter Teich.



Rein von der Größe her wäre der __ Sterlet dort mit Sicherheit besser aufgehoben. Aber es geht halt nicht nur nach der Größe sondern auch nach der Anlage bzw. danach, wie der Teich bepflanzt ist. Bei vielen Unterwasserpflanzen haben die Störartigen das Problem, dass sie im Gegensatz zu praktisch allen anderen Teichfischen nicht rückwärts schwimmen können. Wenn sie sich also in irgendwelchen Pflanzen "festschwimmen" dann wars das. 

Dann ist da natürlich auch noch die Frage ob der Onkel ihn denn überhaupt haben möchte...

Ich würde auf jeden Fall versuchen, ihn in ein störgerechtes Umfeld abzugeben. 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## canis (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Fisch darf ich noch reinsetzen??*

Guten Abend allseits

Habe den Thread zu den Fischen, wo er hingehört, verschoben. Zum Thema hat Frank eigentlich das Wesentliche gesagt.


----------



## TimD1993 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Fisch darf ich noch reinsetzen??*

SOO..der __ Sterlet ist nun beim Onkel nun schwimmen nur noch die saiblinge drin rum und die Rotfedern. Aber kann ich jetzt noch was reinstzen so wie Karpfen( keine Koi's)??


----------



## baddie (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Fisch darf ich noch reinsetzen??*

Hi, 

nachdem ich nun auch endlich die letzten Goldies erwischt habe tummel sich in meinen 25000 ltr. mit guter Filteranlage gerade mal 14 "zählwürdige" Fische. 
__ Stichlinge kann ich nicht wirklich zählen denn mal hist hier einer und mal ist dort einer. 

Teicherfahrung seit 1982 hat mich zu der Erkenntnis gebracht das ich das Sprichwort "Weniger ist mehr" beherzige. 

In meine 25000ltr. würden niemals mehr als 20 "kleine" Fische einziehen. 

Klein heisst das ich bei nem Besatz von 20 Fischen nen 40cm Koi abgeben würde oder aber die Anzahl der kleineren Fische reduziere. 

Im Moment sind alle Fische (abgesehen von der mächtigen Ü30cm __ Orfe) noch alle Fische unter 15cm aber wie sieht das in 2 Jahren aus ? Sinds dann immer noch so klein und haben ausreichend Platz und vor allem Filterleistung ? 

Bevor ich hier nen Tip geben würde brauch ich erstmal Details zum Filter. 

Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt würd ich spontan sagen : Keine Fische mehr. 


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Fisch darf ich noch reinsetzen??*

Hi Tim,

hier schon mal im Lexikon unter den Fischen nachgeschaut? Vieleicht findest Du da was passendes kleineres für den Teich drunter - stehen zwar nicht überall die Größen bei (aber meißtens) aber zumeißt auch die speziellen Ansprüche der einzelnen Arten wie z.B  Bodengrund, Temperatur ect.

MfG Frank


----------



## Algusmaximus (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Fisch darf ich noch reinsetzen??*

Echt jetzt?
Daß das die Saiblinge packen find ich sehr erstaunlich. Wir reden hier von den Saiblingen (Forellenartige)? :shock

Man sollte meinen, spätestens im Sommer ist Schluss mit lustig für die schönen Fische.

Sehr erstaunlich.


----------



## canis (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Fisch darf ich noch reinsetzen??*

Das mit den Saiblingen würde ich nicht wörtlich nehmen. Beim letzten mal, als hier jemand von Saiblingen in seinem Teich erzählte, stellte sich heraus, dass es sich um Schleien handelt...


----------



## Algusmaximus (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Fisch darf ich noch reinsetzen??*

Ah ok. Danke canis. Ich hätt sonst heut abend meine Fliegenrute zerbrochen.


----------



## TimD1993 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Fisch darf ich noch reinsetzen??*

 hmm...was ist das wohl ne __ schleie eher nicht oder??


----------



## canis (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Fisch darf ich noch reinsetzen??*

Nö, das ist tatsächlich ein Saibling, genauer ein Bachsaibling (_Salvelinus fontinalis_).


----------



## TimD1993 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Fisch darf ich noch reinsetzen??*

Aber der hat mitlerweile 700g der kann langsam in den Ofen^^
Also noch mal für alle __ Sterlet ist draußen, Saiblinge sind draußen sind nur noch Rotfedern und dann sind jetzt noch 2 Nasen dazu gekomm mehr nicht!! Hatte eein schlechtes gewissen
Kann ich dann nun noch ein paar kleine Fischarten reinsetzten __ Rotfeder,__ Rotauge,Sonnenbarsch????


----------



## canis (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Fisch darf ich noch reinsetzen??*

Wer Nasen - eine ausgesprochene Fliessgewässerart - in einen Gartenteich setzt, kann sein schlechtes Gewissen gleich behalten 

Rotfedern würde ich keine mehr dazu setzen, die werden sich schon von alleine gut vermehren (gerade jetzt, wo die Saiblinge draussen sind). Auf Rotaugen würde ich verzichten. Sonnenbarsch höchstens einen einsetzen als Geburtenkontrolle, keinesfalls mehrere, sonst hast du eine Sonnenbarschplage.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Fisch darf ich noch reinsetzen??*

Hi David,

ist zwar ein Saibling, aber kein Bachsaibling. Wenn der es bisher im Teich ausgehalten hat wird es ein Elsässer Saibling sein (die Kreuzung zwischen Bach- und Seesaibling) - für letzteren spricht das Punktemuster und der gestreckte Körper, der Bachsaibling hat die bunten Punkte in sehr viel größerer Anzahl auf dem Körper, auch auf Rücken- und Schwanzflosse, Auch hat der Bachsaibling ein deutlich größeres Maul - das Auge sitzt bei dem etwa in der Mitte von der gesamten Maullspalte)
 Ein echter Bachsaibling hält das Leben im Teich noch weniger aus  als ne Bachforelle 

MfG Frank


----------



## stu_fishing (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Fisch darf ich noch reinsetzen??*

Hi Frank!

Anhand des Fotos kann man nicht beurteilen ob Bach- oder Elsässer. Die von dir gennanten Merkmale müssen nämlich nicht zwingend bei allen reinen Bachsaiblingen zutreffen (bzgl. der Maulspalte: am 2ten Foto erkennt man, dass das Auge ziemlich genau in der Mitte der Maulspalte sitzt. Die Körperform kann auch auf schlechten Ernährungszustand hinweisen etc). Ich widerspreche dir zwar nicht, bin aber der Meinung, dass anhand dieser Fotos eine Unterscheidung zwischen Bach- und Elsässer unmöglich ist.

Bzgl. der Hybridform hab ich ja schon kürzlich in dem anderen Thread geschrieben. Im Endeffekt verträgt ein Elsässer einen Gartenteich genausogut/schlecht wie ein reiner Bachsaibling (die andere Elternart ist ja auch nicht eben unempfindlich). Die in vielen Generationen und teilweise in Inzucht in den Teichwirtschaften gehaltenen Regenbogenforellen/Bachforellen/Bachsaiblingsstämme kann man eigentlich als domestiziert ansehen. Mit Wildfischen haben die meisten nicht mehr viel zu tun.

Anbei drei Fotos von absolut reinen und eindeutigen Bachsaiblingen.

lg Thomas


----------

